# I need an opinion  on this plant.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2016)

Last Christmas I bought a couple of pomegranates. As usual I can't throw any type of seeds away so I dried a few and put them in my seed box. I had forgotten all about them until I needed my seeds for the veggie garden. I decided to put all of them in a pot and see what happens. This little plant came up. For all I know I could be nurturing a weed. I looked it up on the online and some of the images look like a pomegranate. What do you think it is? If it is, I know it won't grow in Jersey but maybe make a good house plant when I bring it in for the fall. If you notice, it has two branches. Do you think I should remove one for a more tree like plant or leave it alone?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's one I found on the internet.  Looks very similar to me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 3, 2016)

No idea, but if it seems like a happy healthy plant I'd put it in a larger pot and see what happens. If you have any local greenhouses, preferably small and family owned they might be able to identify it.


----------

